# Rocky Mountain Lackierung



## L33thax0r (9. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe hier einen Rocky Mountain Element Team Rahmen. Dieser wurde schwarz matt lackiert.
Da es mir nicht gefällt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen ihn lackieren oder pulvern zu lassen. Nun meine Frage, wo bekommt man den Original Aufklebersatz her ich habe zwar einen Rocky Mountain Schriftzug jedoch keine Modellbezeichnung und vorallem nicht die Canada Blätter die auch dazu gehören.
Ich selber tendiere zum lackieren da mir es persönlich besser gefällt und vorallem ich eine Firma kenne die schon ein paar mal gute Arbeit für mich gemacht hat.

gruß

Dominik


----------



## 1000years (9. September 2012)

Schon beim Hersteller angefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L33thax0r (9. September 2012)

nachgefragt nicht aber auf der homepage kann man den decals satz bestellen nicht aber wenn man in Deutschland wohnt -.- die liefern aus welchen grund auch immer nicht dort hin.


----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2012)

Ich würde mich an Bikeaction wenden. Einfach google anwerfen.
Bikeaction ist der deutsche Importeur für Rocky Mountain, vermutlich ist es auch daher nicht möglich, direkt auf der RM-Homepage zu bestellen. Ist halt ein klar strukturiertes Vertriebssystem.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (11. September 2012)

Wir haben den einen oder anderen Schriftzug hier im Shop liegen. schick uns mal ne Mail mit genaueren Angaben, was Du brauchst...

Tom


----------

